# Google- What does your stomach pain signify? - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*What does your stomach pain signify?**Times of India*It may also signify an ulcer. Everyone passes gas on a daily basis, but sometimes gas pains might be mistaken for gallstones and heart *disease*. Causes *...* Inflammatory *bowel* disorders generally occur in young people ages 20 to 40. Ulcerative colitis is *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

